# headphones to a sony ht-ct100



## corerat (Mar 16, 2006)

does anyone know how to hook up a set of headphones to a sony ht-ct100? their is NO headphone jacks anywhere?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I just did a Google & found the user manual. There is no mention of using headphones with that unit. That makes me believe that they are not accommodated.


----------

